# KKK K26 (Audi 200 T) - HP???



## L.R.C. (Jun 9, 2005)

How many HP is for, the K26????
and to what boost???


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: KKK K26 (Audi 200 T) - HP??? (L.R.C.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.R.C.* »_How many HP is for, the K26????
and to what boost???

I'm assuming you mean how much horsepower does an I5 with a K26 make in stock form. The answer is around 170hp at 7lbs boost. 
If your question is how much power can they make modded, the answer is how deep is your wallet? With a chip,wastegate spring, & exhaust around 220hp at 12-13lbs boost. Go nuts and throw a complete 034EFI setup at it with custom pistons, turbo, etc. they can make considerably more (around 350ish). 
If neither is what you were looking for, then phrase your question as a complete sentence and I am sure you'll be answered promptly by someone. 
J.


----------



## L.R.C. (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: KKK K26 (84cgtturbo)*

here how things are...
I have a Golf MK1... i have fitted a 1.8 16v Motor (KR), S3 pistons, S3 conrods, Head work, G60 Gasket, Lucas 380cc Injectors, and a Digifant 1 ECU.
The turbo is the KKK K26 from the audi 200 T...
I cant find out a compressor map... anywhere... i dont know whats the efficiensy of my turbo...
The car has NO lag... and i am curious about the size of the turbo... it seems to be very small... but in the road the car is KILLING... 
i have a Garrett GT28R and they seem almost the same...










_Modified by L.R.C. at 1:13 AM 7-19-2005_


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: KKK K26 (L.R.C.)*

Sorry man, I do not have the maps you need. You may want to check with Javad at http://www.034EFI.com , he is the I5 turbo expert. 
J.


----------



## birdmanmt (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: KKK K26 (84cgtturbo)*

ok a stock audi k26 can get you to around 300 crank. it runs out of breath at about 18psi. If the little things are optimized this shouldn't be too much trouble. exhaust, IC, etc....
It doesn't take that much money honestly. you can do a megasquirt setup for a total of about $700 and run as much boost as your quality of gas can support. you do a better turbo and your definetly over the 300 mark. stock head and lower end of the i-5 turbo engines can handle a rediculous amount of power, 400+ crank no sweat. 
what is the CR of your engine that your using this turbo on? you can find the map for a k26 at http://www.sjmautotechnik.com . if it has very little lag i'd be inclined to say it's a k24. k26's are known for being a laggy turbo. some 200's in 89 had k26's but for the most part they had k24's. the gt28rs should blow either of these turbo's out of the water. 
whether it's a k24 or k26 it will be running out of breath over 17-18psi. you can run them up to 22 before the heatsoak is so bad you lose power. up to that point you still gain torque, but very little HP. 300 is getting near the ragged edge of what either can support. hope you have a big efficient IC.
hth
Jeff


----------



## L.R.C. (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: KKK K26 (birdmanmt)*

The part no. of the turbo is for K26...
The car had 7,5compression... now i am going to use 8.2....
The turbo is spulling from 2000rpm...(full boost ~3000) not laggy at all for me ( i also have a Fiat Punto GT with stock turbo and the Golf is spinning its turbo much better...)
For IC i use a Volvo (or Scania??? i am not sure.. ) Truck IC...
i was running 24psi...


----------

